# Weight of your adult female GSD?



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

I have 3yo girl. And I'm constantly picking on her for being small. She even comes to me on recall 'small one'.  We came home from the vet and she is actually 35 Kg. Looking at the internet and average female weight is 22 - 32 Kg. So she might not be so small after all? She even looks like she might gain some weight later. What about your females?


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

My girl is 13 months old. When she turned 1 she weighed 31 kg/69 lbs. I'm used to males so she seems small to me even though she is at the upper end of the breed standard. She is very fit and trim so I'm sure she will still gain a bit over the next year or two.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja is 6 years old and a lean 60 pounds.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Juno is 8 months, so she's still got some growing to do, but she's 55 lbs/ 24 kg. I don't think she'll get much bigger. She's average despite being the runt of her litter.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow weighs 28.5kgs She is almost 10 years old so well done growing.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Nadja's 8 months and still has some growing to do but currently she's around 59 pounds lean, her parents are both about average


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> Juno is 8 months, so she's still got some growing to do, but she's 55 lbs/ 24 kg. I don't think she'll get much bigger. She's average despite being the runt of her litter.
> 
> View attachment 561823


 Juno is so gorgeous! I wish my girl was that dark.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

@NadDog24 thanks 💕 I think their colours stabilize around 3 years?! Juno has been getting darker.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> @NadDog24 thanks 💕 I think their colours stabilize around 3 years?! Juno has been getting darker.


then change every season


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

They fill out until about 3 years. Luna is 4 years old a 65lb and can fluctuate three pounds. She is has no extra weight in her and heavy boned. Compared to my male which I am used to she is smaller but really solid.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Scarlet will be 4 this month. Her best weight is 70 lbs. She’s at the tall end of the breed standard for bitches.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Rolf’s beautiful auntie Lana







is 57 lbs.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Katsu will be 3 next month and was 63lbs/28.6kg last I weighed her. She could probably loose a pound or so, too, to be "working weight." Lots of bone on that girl.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

AKC standard puts females in the 50-70 pound range. My current female is around 65 pounds and my last two girls where in the 70 plus range.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Mine is right at about 58-60lbs at 14 months. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Fama was 65 pounds at normal activity levels and 82 when deployed and constantly working out and working.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Wic stays a muscular 70 lbs. since she was 1 & 1/2!


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Wic stays a muscular 70 lbs. since she was 1 & 1/2!


What a beauty! Do you mind sharing her pedigree? She looks so much like my young male.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

andywhite said:


> I have 3yo girl. And I'm constantly picking on her for being small. She even comes to me on recall 'small one'.  We came home from the vet and she is actually 35 Kg. Looking at the internet and average female weight is 22 - 32 Kg. So she might not be so small after all? She even looks like she might gain some weight later. What about your females?


35 kg is closing in on 80 pounds which is actually large for a female. It's close to my male's weight and I hear he small all the time. My 8.5 month old pup is 100 pounds and I don't think I'll hear that when he full grown.

I had 4 females in a row that were 90+ pounds, all oversized by chance


----------



## Bknmaizey (Sep 16, 2019)

Our Maizey was a lean 58-60 pounds except when going through bouts of digestive issues which could drop her to 55 or even lower depending on how bad it got. I think she might have gotten up to mid 60s at one point in a prolonged healthier window. I would say her steady weight should have been low 60s but tummy trouble made a picky eater and kept her a bit leaner.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

@Bknmaizey 

Beautiful dog.

Continued success w her.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ChickiefromTN said:


> What a beauty! Do you mind sharing her pedigree? She looks so much like my young male.


 Thank You!!!
Check your PM's


----------



## Harleysmomma94 (Jan 21, 2020)

My girl is 5 and a solid 93pounds


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

I've just had my 2.5 year old bitch weighed at the hydrotherapy centre and she is 67.5lb. She was previously 70lb but needed to lose a few pounds.
I'm hoping she will gain some muscle mass and that will increase her weight.

Her dam only weighs 61lb and her sire is 88lb.

I've previously had bitches that weighed 50lb and over 90lb.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ernest917 (Dec 6, 2020)

This is my Maggie... She’s 4.5 years old and is a solid 105 pounds.... Not one once of fat - just a solid big girl...

She eats 4 cups of food daily and gets tons of exercise chasing squirrels... Hasn’t caught one yet but thinks “some day”


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

ernest917 said:


> View attachment 566769
> 
> 
> This is my Maggie... She’s 4.5 years old and is a solid 105 pounds.... Not one once of fat - just a solid big girl...
> ...


That's a big girl, she looks tall too


----------



## ernest917 (Dec 6, 2020)

She is.... I need to measure her height I guess.... Her side-kick is our male 10 pound cha-weenie.... She actually mothers him....


----------



## ernest917 (Dec 6, 2020)

Just checked Maggie’s height - almost 28”.... Like I said before - big solid girl!!!


----------



## QuwonSoo (8 mo ago)

When Claudie reached 35 pounds, I needed to get her into a more thorough exercise routine. The weight was excessive for her height. And since I had to coordinate her exercises, I evaluated her condition by the smart scales I purchased on Best Smart Scale | Bathroom Scale | Weight Scale. By the end of the intensive exercise course, Claudie had lost 5 kg, and she seemed to have grown taller. It was obvious that the workouts helped her gain good muscle mass.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My first female GSD was 26 inches tall, and had nearly been starved to death. I eventually got her up to about 70 lbs, but it was hard to keep weight on her as she was a picky eater.

The only time I've had a female that was over 70 lbs. was when my husband was feeding our GSD too many treats, and she (Tasha) got up to 75 lbs. The vet told him to put her on a diet, and he cut back on the treats.

Star was 25 inches, and weighed around 70 lbs, or maybe slightly more at her heaviest.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Last time went to vet was 92lbs


----------

